# Fake Leader 725?



## RustyLeaf (Apr 18, 2012)

I found this complete Leader online, but im pretty sure it's fake. The seat clamp is way different than the normal ones, i may be wrong but im not to sure if its real or not.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

The fake is probably better. It could not get more low end then Leader.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

LC said:


> The fake is probably better. It could not get more low end then Leader.


Who's going to copy a copy of a copy? That's like the Chinese pirating themselves. I'm confused.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Like trying to counterfit a penny. Not worth it.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

My thoughts exactly. Leader frames are about as dirt cheap as they come. I'm not sure a copy would be worse. Funny.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

We've all heard the saying "polishing a turd". Now we can add "copying a turd".


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Not a fake. The pictured fake Leader is a newer version of the non-fake version. They were having problems with the seat post collar cracking with the non-fake version hence the newer one.

I had an original Leader 725 I used for track racing for a couple of years. My Leader was basically a road bike with rear track dropouts. The newer 725's had more of a track geometry (I would've bought another one 'cept I found a 2009 Fuji Track Pro for the same price). 

For track racing or hipster riding they're fine bikes.


----------



## earlfoss (Aug 1, 2010)

I raced for 3 years on a Leader, it was cheap, rode fine, and was stiff enough. For what I paid, I got a cheap race worthy frame and fork that totally filled the bill.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I've been looking at the 725 myself. It looks like a nice frame and my understanding is that Leader has greatly improved thhe quality of their frames. None of the issues they had four or five years ago. That company has turned itself around 100 folds. They might still be reasonably priced but you will be getting a quality frame for the money. It's still no Vigorelli, but it is still much better than it's price would suggest. My take is go for it. If not, go for a Fuji Track Pro. Just don't use risers. It's a track frame. If you want a fixed gear with risers, don't use a track frame. Those frames are not meant to look like a street bike. Aesthetically, your bike will look gay. I'm just sayin.......


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*My original Leader*

I found a picture of my Leader Track bike before I sold it. I had it repainted with custom decals. It was a good, strong, beast of a frame (something you want for a track bike). It was more designed for hipster riding with the slack head tube, low bottom bracket and looooooong top tube. But she got me through a couple of seasons on the track and I'm grateful for that.


----------

